# I think she ate a grape!



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldn't worry. If she ate a whole bunch I would be worried she'd get a little sick but I dont think one grape really makes a difference.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry! We used to feed Casey his pills in grapes about 8-10 years ago until we learned that they were bad for dogs. I don't think one grape will hurt!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs have never had a taste for grapes, but for the record, my ex boyfriends cocker spaniel ate several grapes a day for her entire 17 years. They bought a bunch of grapes and they stayed in the middle of the kitchen table specifically for Molly. She died of old age a few years ago after we broke up. Loved that dog...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just one or even two grapes won't hurt. It takes several to cause problems. Tucker once got a hold of a few grapes and he was fine.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you!!! I was hoping you'd say that!!!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, grapes used to be a staple in our first golden's diet. I don't think one will make any difference.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

From what I know, some dogs will _never _experience toxicity problems, no matter how many they eat, and others can eat relatively few and have issues. Additionally, raisins apparently worse than fresh grapes.
My Collie pal who has the vineyard has dogs that eat fresh grapes all of thime - both Collies and Goldens - and none have ever suffered any ill effects. All that said, I'd not not encourage the practice, but would not worry about one or two, certainly.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know how anyone manges to raise a puppy without you guys! It so wonderful to be able to get answers to my questions so quickly! You're the best!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jmamom said:


> I don't know how anyone manges to raise a puppy without you guys! It so wonderful to be able to get answers to my questions so quickly! You're the best!!!


 
Believe me, ANYone with a puppy does a lot of :banghead: and needs to do plenty of :bowroflr else they'll :crazy:


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

One day I'll write down a list here on all the things Bandit, my now 5.5yr old pointer, ate since I got her at 9wks... The girl has an iron stomach and the appetite of a growing teenage boy


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Believe me, ANYone with a puppy does a lot of :banghead: and needs to do plenty of :bowroflr else they'll :crazy:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:I love your sense of humor Laura!! 
We too used to feed our previous golden a few grapes at a time before we knew they were bad and never had any problems.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> My dogs have never had a taste for grapes, but for the record, my ex boyfriends cocker spaniel ate several grapes a day for her entire 17 years. They bought a bunch of grapes and they stayed in the middle of the kitchen table specifically for Molly. She died of old age a few years ago after we broke up. Loved that dog...


I had a Shih Tzu who also lived to 17 years of age who adored grapes. I had no idea that grapes were supposed to be bad for dogs. She also loved raisins. :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Pointgold, that was hysterical. And true.... very true.....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

One grape will not make an ape, I promise!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just keep an eye on her. In rare cases, it's only taken a few grapes or raisins, but it appears that most dogs aren't sensitive at all, so it's incredibly unlikely a single grape would cause a reaction, even if your pup happens to be sensitive.

Basically, I'm seconding what PG said, since she's spot on.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I feel a Dr Suess moment coming on....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

abbydabbydo said:


> i feel a dr suess moment coming on....


bring it baby!!!!!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

So what in a grape is so bad for a dog? I've never heard of a dog having problems when it has eaten some. My sister's dog used to eat them all the time until we found out they were bad.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Think left and think right and think low and think high. Oh, the things you can think up if only you try!”

Dr Suess. He/she will be fine.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

C's Mom said:


> I had a Shih Tzu who also lived to 17 years of age who adored grapes. I had no idea that grapes were supposed to be bad for dogs. She also loved raisins. :uhoh:


 
My childhood cockapoo was the same way! lots of grapes and raisins before we knew better. Of course I just postedin another thread that she had chocolate everyday also. but she lived to be 17 1/2 how I do not know with all the things we did wrong. lol


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I never knew grapes were bad, when did they go on the "do not eat list'? I remember giving them to Maggie but she'd just roll them around and not eat them. I'm sure Hank has grabbed a few since he sits waiting at the counter where we eat for any crumb to drop. Yesterday the box of Triscuits fell over, I've never seen a dog move so fast! If a grape rolled off I wouldn't have a prayer of beating him to it.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> I had a Shih Tzu who also lived to 17 years of age who adored grapes. I had no idea that grapes were supposed to be bad for dogs. She also loved raisins. :uhoh:


My moms shih tzu lived to be almost 16, and one christmas she at an entire bowl of foil wrapped chocolate balls. She was fine. This is also that dog that attacked my uncle's rottweiler and ended up losing an eye. This dog was bionic.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

One Halloween when I was in high school, I was stuck handing out candy and doing homework all night. I finished eating the glossette peanuts and started on the glossette raisins...but I was sucking all the chocolate off then giving the raisins to my border collie. He was 16/17 yrs when he died this January so the raisins weren't too bad.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Years ago before I heard that grapes were bad for dogs my sheltie used to eat plenty of grapes with no adverse effect. One won't bother a golden.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I remember feeding Lucy grapes, thinking they were good for her, then freaking out when I realized they weren't. In the end, they never phased her.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

marshab1 said:


> My childhood cockapoo was the same way! lots of grapes and raisins before we knew better. Of course I just postedin another thread that she had chocolate everyday also. but she lived to be 17 1/2 how I do not know with all the things we did wrong. lol



My labchow I had growing up ate anything and everything. She could smell chocolate a mile away and would wolf it down, foil wrapper and all. She ate peaches, plums, tomatoes, cherries, and we didn't know we had blackberries until we caught her eating them. Of course My mom always fixed a couple pancakes for her, gave her gravy, etc. She lived 15 wonderful years.

I remember being a kid, sitting in our swing, waiting on her to join me like she always would. I called her and called her. She, however, had managed to open our sliding door and had her face in a bowl of Christmas chocolate in our living room. Boy, I miss that dog every day.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't help but laugh at all the things our dogs from years back or in our childhoods ended up eating and enjoying. My Shih Tzu also loved peeled, raw potatoes and slivers of onion (didn't like her breath too much then). I've since learned that these things are big no-nos.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This thread is 5 1/2 years old. It's not really possible for the OP to take their dog to a vet immediately.

I used to give our first Golden an occasional grape before I knew they're supposed to be toxic for dogs. He never seemed to suffer from them. He died at 10.5 yrs. after a 3 month decline following surgery for melanoma, completely unrelated to grapes I think.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My family had a toy poodle, Misty. My mom would always make cookies or brownies for my dad and hide them from everyone but him. One day she hides the pan of brownies under their bed! :doh: Of course Misty found them, and ate practically the entire tin! She was totally fine and lived to be a ripe old age!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Just so everyone is aware- we don't know what the toxin is in grapes/raisins. Certain dogs seem to be sensitive to whatever it is. So, while most dogs are fine with eating them, there are a select few dogs, that if they even eat one or two grapes, can go into acute kidney failure.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Pointgold said:


> Believe me, ANYone with a puppy does a lot of :banghead: and needs to do plenty of :bowroflr else they'll :crazy:


Best post I have seen in a long time!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ha ha this is a old thread. Our little mutt we had for seventeen years always got grapes. One day my nephew left a small bowl of grapes outside and Chloe got them. She was fine.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just a new member spamming us with a "everything you need to know about your Golden" website I certainly have never seen before.


----------

